# Trailer marks from aluminum



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Just clean it. The best aluminum cleaners are at truck stops. Usually labeled for wheels and fuel tanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Phly, try cleaning and buffing to get the oxidation off. 
Another suggestion would be trailering him with a sheet on.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you. I feel a bit stupid now for asking lol! I normally just power wash the inside of the trailer, so hasn't really gotten much soap on it.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The oxidation typically won't come off with the power washer. Got throw some elbow grease in too. On the bright side, if you buy a gallon of aluminum cleaner, you can spiffy up the whole trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't feel stupid, aluminum can be a lot of work to keep shiny and clean!
We own a semi-truck(with lots of Gee-Gaws on it) and aluminum cow trailer, you wouldn't believe the amount of money my husband spends to have that stuff cleaned and polished at the truck washes! LOL!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You could also have the divider glassbeaded and then clear coat it. If you don't want to do the glassbeading, a really good hand polishing job will work before the clear coat as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try tri-sodium phosphate. I just use a soft brush to apply it. It removes the oxidation. Be sure to rinse well.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, I better get out there and start scrubbing! The trailer sat all winter long, so probably why it had oxidized so bad.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Just regular ole diesel fuel works pretty good too, just wear rubber gloves and don't smoke! lol


----------

